# eBay Purchases



## Nocdavis (Jul 9, 2020)

Someone got a descent deal yesterday.  I went up to .50/point but it ended up going for .56/point.  Has anyone purchased through the timeshare_warehouse seller on eBay?  I've only purchased through trusted resellers (Diane, Seth, etc...) but I've seen some compelling deals on eBay and would love to hear others experiences using that purchasing avenue.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 9, 2020)

It looks the same as this thread.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 9, 2020)

With any reseller, eBay or other, always do a search on them in the forums.  Many members with give reports, both good and bad on them.


----------



## Whippet (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes that is my purchase. Will post as process moves along


----------



## brp (Jul 9, 2020)

I've done eBay with a different reseller - The Timeshare Group (I think the eBay name was something like Ochoa25). No problems and very smooth.

Cheers.


----------



## BK2019 (Jul 9, 2020)

I've used timeshare_cures simple and easy.


----------



## Nocdavis (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback all.  As there does appear to be another post on this you are welcome to delete this thread.  That's on me - my apologies.


----------



## Nocdavis (Jul 9, 2020)

Whippet said:


> Yes that is my purchase. Will post as process moves along



Nice job! You got a good deal on that!  I'll be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nocdavis said:


> Someone got a descent deal yesterday.  I went up to .50/point but it ended up going for .56/point.  Has anyone purchased through the timeshare_warehouse seller on eBay?  I've only purchased through trusted resellers (Diane, Seth, etc...) but I've seen some compelling deals on eBay and would love to hear others experiences using that purchasing avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23345


I bought The Residences (Gold week 1BR premier) through Timeshare Warehouse on EBay in early May and it was a flawless process. They had great communication and from winning bid to being in my account was less than 30days. I highly recommend them.

Sean


----------



## GT75 (Jul 9, 2020)

What is amazing to me about the ebay seller is 3774 transactions and 100% positive reviews in a TS business.    Wow, and then add the positive feedback from TUG members to ensure that those numbers are real.

Just saying.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 12, 2020)

GT75 said:


> What is amazing to me about the ebay seller is 3774 transactions and 100% positive reviews in a TS business.    Wow, and then add the positive feedback from TUG members to ensure that those numbers are real.
> 
> Just saying.





My only dealings with timeshare_warehouse was about 8 or 9 years ago, and it was unsatisfactorily SLOW.  I had the feeling at the time that the seller was struggling to get items closed and transferred.   It was my opinion that they didn't use a dedicated closing service, and they handled everything on their own (timeshare-warehouse denied handling their own closings at the time).

Be very careful about the 3774 transaction feedback;  most of that feedback has NOTHING TO DO with Timeshare transactions.  Matter of fact, a lot of that feedback came from "trash" type transactions.

Remember, they are being paid twice!   Once from the actual owner of record (who generously pay timeshare_warehouse to take it off their hands) and then once again from the winning high bidder on eBay.

Personally?  I would never use them again unless they allowed me to use the closing company I elect to use (I always use LT Transfers).  Trust me, they will never allow you to use your own closing company!



.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 13, 2020)

What TheTimeTraveler said above ^^^^

They only have one rating in the last six months, three positive ratings for the last year. The rest are from over a year ago back to 2011, for things like Pokemon cards, DVD's, Roku devices, etc. Not saying they aren't legit, but Whippet should proceed cautiously. Do not let them drag it out.


----------



## Whippet (Jul 13, 2020)

So far communication has all been through Lakeside Closing Service of Clermont, FL. Process moving along without a problem so far.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 27, 2021)

@Whippet:
did your purchase successfully close? ( I am looking for recent TUG feedback on Timeshare_Warehouse.)


----------



## Eric B (Jan 27, 2021)

I bought a 1 BR SVV Key West from them on eBay on September 6th.  Deed was recorded the week of October 12th and it showed up in my Vistana account on November 2nd.  Cameron St John was the closing agent through Lakeside Closing Service.  No real issues with the transaction although there were a few typos in the eBay listing that I had them clarify and confirm with the estoppel before getting the closing started.


----------



## brp (Jan 27, 2021)

PamMo said:


> What TheTimeTraveler said above ^^^^
> 
> They only have one rating in the last six months, three positive ratings for the last year. The rest are from over a year ago back to 2011, for things like Pokemon cards, DVD's, Roku devices, etc. Not saying they aren't legit, but Whippet should proceed cautiously. Do not let them drag it out.



This is an older comment, but I wanted to reply to this. The whole notion of eBay ratings for TS sales folks is flawed. The problem is that it takes more than 30 days (I think that's the limit) to know if things are going OK with the seller and, by that time, it's too late to add feedback. Or maybe it's 60 days, but that's still not long enough in most cases. So a paucity of any comments (positive or negative) for TS sellers should be expected as the norm on eBay, unfortunately.

Cheers.


----------



## mrbocce (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice deal/ Just for the record what are/were the maint fees on that?


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jan 27, 2021)

mrbocce said:


> Nice deal/ Just for the record what are/were the maint fees on that?



Based on this thread -  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hgvc-ebay-auction-kings-land.306865/   -  The MF's were $2038 for 2020, so I'm guessing it was for a Platinum 3 BR.  I've closed on (and waiting for the points to post to my account) a Platinum 1 BR Premier @ Kings Land EOY with the same number of points and the MF's are around $1485 for 2021.  I paid $5,000 + closing costs.


----------



## mrbocce (Jan 28, 2021)

very nice. thanks for the reply


----------



## NascarGuy (Feb 8, 2021)

brp said:


> I've done eBay with a different reseller - The Timeshare Group (I think the eBay name was something like Ochoa25). No problems and very smooth.
> 
> Cheers.


I have done two transactions with this eBay seller. One for a Marriott property and one for an HGVC property. Both went smooth, Very smooth and professional. No surprises.


----------



## dagger1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Bought two MVC properties from them, both went smoothly.


----------



## Locksmythe (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you for feedback on the Timeshare-group.  I made a last second bid on our first resale and won.  Came here to see if it is legit before I sign/pay.

Thanks all for the great community support!


----------



## blu816305 (Apr 27, 2021)

I had a great experience with Timeshare Warehouse!  2BR platinum unit at Grand Vista.  Cameron at Lakeside Closing service was awesome! It took 3 months but my experience was flawless. 

Here was my timeline and experience:. 
*








						eBay listing question - Grand Vista 2br Platinum
					

Hello everyone, there is currently an eBay listing for a 2br platinum grand vista from timeshare warehouse that is ending in an hour.  I don’t see anything wrong with it, annual, platinum, usage 2021, seller is pretty decent, maint fees look right... but only 1 bid for $1.  I’ve been following...




					tugbbs.com
				



*


----------



## Locksmythe (May 6, 2021)

Locksmythe said:


> Thank you for feedback on the Timeshare-group.  I made a last second bid on our first resale and won.  Came here to see if it is legit before I sign/pay.
> 
> Thanks all for the great community support!



To follow up, our purchase of 4800 Odd Year points at The Bay Club in Hawaii closed in about 35 days without issue.  John Hamlet at timeshare-group was the agent with a sale price of $1 through ebay.  It is not the best maintenance fee ratio, of course, but at the price paid it would take a very long time to end up losing.  We will probably pass it to someone else before then.  We already own an odd year only elsewhere in the HGVC system, so we are not out any additional cost on that even year membership fee.

Bid on 1st of April, Got the deed today.


----------



## brp (May 6, 2021)

Locksmythe said:


> To follow up, our purchase of 4800 Odd Year points at The Bay Club in Hawaii closed in about 35 days without issue.  John Hamlet at timeshare-group was the agent with a sale price of $1 through ebay.  It is not the best maintenance fee ratio, of course, but at the price paid it would take a very long time to end up losing.  We will probably pass it to someone else before then.  We already own an odd year only elsewhere in the HGVC system, so we are not out any additional cost on that even year membership fee.
> 
> Bid on 1st of April, Got the deed today.



I have worked with John Hamlet on a prior deal and both he and the group are very professional.

Cheers.


----------

